# AOL Instant Messenger Problems



## N V D (Feb 28, 2005)

A few weeks ago, I click my AIM shortcut to get an error (Sorry, don't have a picture, it was something along the lines of 'Program is not valid, reinstalling the program may fix this problem), so I uninstall AOL in hopes of reinstallation. I am reinstalling with the installation file I got from AOL Instant Messenger's website .

I'm almost done with installing:










When I get this message: 










Followed by this one:










This is after it installs all of AOL's _fantastic_ adds and offers on my 
desktop :sad: .

If someone has had this problem before (or not) and are willing to help me, it was greaty appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

first uninstall everything again. do some malware scans. www.trendmicro.com www.pandasoftware.com www.kaspersky.com if the scans come up with major infection results refer to hjt log help forums here with a hijackthis log. To download click here after the clean up you can try reinstalling.


----------



## N V D (Feb 28, 2005)

PurpleSky said:


> first uninstall everything again. do some malware scans. www.trendmicro.com www.pandasoftware.com www.kaspersky.com if the scans come up with major infection results refer to hjt log help forums here with a hijackthis log. To download click here after the clean up you can try reinstalling.


Thank you, but, can you explain what I do once I get to the sites? I'm not sure what to download.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

You will need to find the online scan, free scan options and do a malware scan.
trendmicro 
panda active scan 

these links sure will make it easier on you


----------

